# Dvorak 3rd Symphony



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Just heard this on the radio with Czech Phil and jiri belohlavek.
Made an immediate impression with the usual Dvorak warmth but the first mov tune is amazingly wonderful! One of the best in the literature imo!
Thoughts? Recommended recordings?


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

The slow movement is a beauty.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

I like the Neumann recording. Great performance, better sound quality that some of the other ones available.


----------



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, one of my favorite of the early Dvorak symphonies. The only performance I've ever heard is the one I own by Kertesz and the LSO.


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

I would suggest Rafael Kubelik and the Berliner Philharmoniker. Just by chance I am listening to it at the moment. A delight!!


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

WeLL I like this work also the final movement is the best to me.


----------

